# Should Dollar Bills Really Look Like This?



## SeaBreeze (Dec 8, 2014)

Article on paper money...http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-revered-presidents-astronauts-molecules.html


----------



## AprilT (Dec 8, 2014)

No, leave those designs for personal check designs, please, at least here in the states.


----------

